

Runtime environment for consultants - vinnyglennon
http://dna.crisp.se/docs/index.html

======
ryduh
I've been acting as a one-man consulting agency for a while, and I've had a
desire to take on larger projects but don't want to hire employees. A co-op
type of situation seems like what I'd want to build and open sourcing this
will definitely help me and others like me. Thanks Crisp!

